
Twitter, following Instagram, implements per-post reply restrictions - aspenmayer
https://onezero.medium.com/twitter-is-testing-a-way-to-silence-reply-guys-it-might-work-too-well-6794e07d5a80
======
aspenmayer
‘But on Wednesday, Twitter began testing a new, powerful fix for the problem.
[context is @ replies/mentions to a tweet] For each tweet you compose, you
have the option to restrict who can reply. The default is “everyone;” the new
options are “people you follow” and “only people you mention.” The latter, as
CEO Jack Dorsey put it, is essentially a “don’t @ me that actually works.”[1]‘

[1]
[https://twitter.com/jack/status/1263181108180430849?s=20](https://twitter.com/jack/status/1263181108180430849?s=20)

Context for headline:

[https://www.socialmediatoday.com/news/instagram-adds-new-
res...](https://www.socialmediatoday.com/news/instagram-adds-new-restrict-
option-to-limit-the-exposure-of-trolls-and-cy/564238/)

[https://help.instagram.com/2638385956221960](https://help.instagram.com/2638385956221960)

For those who have trouble with Medium links:

[http://archive.is/qT7TF](http://archive.is/qT7TF)

~~~
nana-
Thank you for archive link

